# Such a beautiful day (pic overload)



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We had such a nice day it was in the 80's so I busted out the pool and the boys had a blast! 
































































Oh I'z gunna find that ball!!!










I know it's in here some where










Maybe down here










Rollin in the grass



















Found a stick 














































Dosia's way of getting dry lol
































































Thanks For Looking


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like they had a blast, wish mine liked water!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL they love their pool  Dosia hasn't been out too much but Marley loves to go swimming out in the lake


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

can't wait to get Riley a kiddy pool! she loves water!

btw, great shots!


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Man oh Man!!! I can't wait for summer too!!!! It rained/sleeted/hailed/snowed all day today and then the sun peeked out for 5 minute spreads....not 80 degrees though!!!

Fun pictures...they sure look like they are having fun!

- Sara


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> can't wait to get Riley a kiddy pool! she loves water!
> 
> btw, great shots!


Thanks  I bet Riley will have a blast in the pool


tablerock said:


> Man oh Man!!! I can't wait for summer too!!!! It rained/sleeted/hailed/snowed all day today and then the sun peeked out for 5 minute spreads....not 80 degrees though!!!
> 
> Fun pictures...they sure look like they are having fun!
> 
> - Sara


Thanks they love their pool so much


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

The boys looking good.. as always!  Is that your lil boy? I demand pics of that cutie ASAP! Shame on you for depriving me of such a cute lil one! Can Iz haz him?????


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL that's my little man Bradley I've posted pics of him before I promise


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Awe fun! My yard is toooooo dirty for a pool 
....maybe in the new house
Dogs are lookin HECKA good!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Awe fun! My yard is toooooo dirty for a pool
> ....maybe in the new house
> Dogs are lookin HECKA good!


Thanks, poor pups It's too hot out there to not have a pool. Get them one


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Love your dogs!! Always great to see em kg  kids and pits belong together  be wrong if your boy wasn't in the pics too  And i honestly can't wait for warm weather I live in canada so its like still snowing and sleeting here sometimes rain and like maybe 5 degrees celcius lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Great pictures!! Looks like they had a blast!

I was thinking about getting one of those lil pools for Enzo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Love your dogs!! Always great to see em kg  kids and pits belong together  be wrong if your boy wasn't in the pics too  And i honestly can't wait for warm weather I live in canada so its like still snowing and sleeting here sometimes rain and like maybe 5 degrees celcius lol


 thanks they all had fun. I'm sure the sun will come our for you soon 


CraziNate said:


> Great pictures!! Looks like they had a blast!
> 
> I was thinking about getting one of those lil pools for Enzo


They were so stoked to have the pool back  You totally should he'd probly love a pool  It's so funny to throw golf balls in and watch Dosia dunk his whole head lmao he's such a goofis lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

they look great sis...woohoo pool party!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Cute pics!I can't wait till it gets warm enough here to break the pool out for the dogs!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> they look great sis...woohoo pool party!


Heck yea you gotta get Czar over here for a pool party the boys always play nice with their friends 


dixieland said:


> Cute pics!I can't wait till it gets warm enough here to break the pool out for the dogs!


I bet their excited to. Will your dogs dunk their heads for golf balls? OMG that cracks me up.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Heck yea you gotta get Czar over here for a pool party the boys always play nice with their friends
> 
> I bet their excited to. Will your dogs dunk their heads for golf balls? OMG that cracks me up.


LMAO!Yeah Pretty Girl does it.I don't think Suey has been in the pool yet.
Pretty Girl will lay down in the pool water too.She'll just lounge around in there.She also dunks her head in her water bowl and sticks her paws in there playing in the water.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> LMAO!Yeah Pretty Girl does it.I don't think Suey has been in the pool yet.
> Pretty Girl will lay down in the pool water too.She'll just lounge around in there.She also dunks her head in her water bowl and sticks her paws in there playing in the water.


ha ha ha ha how cute. When Dosia was a puppy he tried getting in his water bucket lol. I bet Suey will love a little pool if Pretty Girl shares lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great pics!! Hope it warms up here soon, but we have to get Chino a new kiddie pool. He used the other one as a frisbee.... :hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Great pics!! Hope it warms up here soon, but we have to get Chino a new kiddie pool. He used the other one as a frisbee.... :hammer:


Ha ha ha ha Chino's to funny. I had to take the pool outta the yard too cause that's what Dosia wanted to do.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

i love the pool pictures sure looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Great pix Krystal !!! I just cant wait to have a yard let alone a kiddie pool!


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Great picks deff got to get me a kiddie pool for my dogs lol


----------

